# Coco fiber for dig box?



## Kai (Nov 17, 2014)

I wanted to make a dig box for my rats with soil and wheatgrass. Could I use coco fiber instead of regular potting soil? I have a bunch of it already for my snails/slugs (the zoo med eco earth brand). I actually just bought 3 more bricks of it since there was a 15% off everything sale on the website I bought it from. It's really good stuff, sold for reptiles etc and I know coconuts are stuff for rats so I figure it's fine, but just to be safe....


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I believe it is safe and I wanted to use it myself just didn't buy it yet. I have been using hanging coconuts, coconut liners that are used for plants in hanging baskets, and my rats get to eat the inside of coconuts regularly- never had an issue.


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

I've used that coconut fiber in the past and didn't have any issues with it. I think it's sterilized too? But not sure.. But I'm assuming because of how its processed, it's cleaner than buying other types of looser soils. I grew wheatgrass seeds and when the grass was about 3 inches high, I gave it to the rats to dig around in and chew on for a couple days. Just be careful because the moist seeds sometimes get moldy quickly in certain areas of the dig box.

My rats loved it though! Assuming they don't eat any, it should be safe!


----------



## Kai (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks! I already have a big pan with a lot of coco fiber in it (just what I've been keeping the extra in) so I think I'll just put some wheatgrass seed in there and let it grow and then let the rats play in it when they're out having playtime


----------



## PastelRat (Jul 28, 2016)

Ohh, how fun! Spoiled little ratties. c:

Could you possibly add a link to where you buy yours? Also will you make updates about how they like it?


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Kai (Nov 17, 2014)

Sure! I'll let you know how they like it and here's the link http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=6494 I bought my first brick from a local pet shop because I needed some right away for my snails but that link has a much better price so I went ahead and bought some from there as well so that I'd be stocked up for a good long while.


----------

